# VorteX Reloaded Pre-Release



## SlothlyDX

So here is the deal guys! I should be getting my friends DX this weekend and I want to develop more on Vortex. I have been given the ok from DeVortex to work on his rom but I will be renaming it per his request! SO I need some feedback from you guys. First off I am not a dev but I am a dev in training so DO NOT EXPECT MIRACLES







However I want to make this rom the best it can be. Here are my short term plans so far:

1. Add Wizardof0's Boot menu
2. Add the Liberty camera and take away some apps that aren't necessary. With permission from Team Liberty/Gummy
3. speed it up a little more but BoostedAssv2 will come with the boot menu, so that helps.
4. A new name for the rom!

Any suggestion to more things needing to be added and/or want something specific please don't hesitate to ask. I am willing to try anything once (hence my motto). I may not be able to all or any of this so no promises but I will do my best to learn and ask question to make sure I can complete this. Then I will move on to bigger and better things. I still think the DX is an amazing phone andI will not be dropping it anytime soon so keeping it alive is my goal! Thanks for your help and understanding.

Edit: So far VorteX Reloaded has peaked my interest. I do not want to make promises that this ROM WILL EXIST but I am going to be very very persistent in making this happen and get as much advice as possible!


----------



## Waffleninja

VorteX reloaded is a great name! How do you think a stock AOSP theme would work with it? Just for Aesthetic purposes? I've always been fond of the simplistic minimal look.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Waffleninja said:


> VorteX reloaded is a great name! How do you think a stock AOSP theme would work with it? Just for Aesthetic purposes? I've always been fond of the simplistic minimal look.


Actually I was thinking of re-theming it. So I will look into it.

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## Waffleninja

Oh and I love the Idea of implementing the new Blur camera to Vortex Reloaded. It is by far the best looking and most effective camera I have ever used.


----------



## haxerpaylay

Sounds like a plan, I'll be following this. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## serx7

Waffleninja said:


> Oh and I love the Idea of implementing the new Blur camera to Vortex Reloaded. It is by far the best looking and most effective camera I have ever used.


in case you didn't already know or haven't tried yet, you can pull the BlurCamera.apk out of the Liberty 3 v2.0 zip and replace VorteX's default BlurCamera.apk in /system/app, set permissions to match the other system/app apk's (rw-r--r--), reboot.

i did this a ways back when RC1 was 'new', after deciding that the quicker shutter response of the newer blur camera outweighed the Froyo cam's ability to let you manually select ISO sensitivity.

i also made a flashable zip for someone who wanted to do this cam swap but wasn't keen on mucking around in the system directly.


----------



## SlothlyDX

serx7 said:


> in case you didn't already know or haven't tried yet, you can pull the BlurCamera.apk out of the Liberty 3 v2.0 zip and replace VorteX's default BlurCamera.apk in /system/app, set permissions to match the other system/app apk's (rw-r--r--), reboot.
> 
> i did this a ways back when RC1 was 'new', after deciding that the quicker shutter response of the newer blur camera outweighed the Froyo cam's ability to let you manually select ISO sensitivity.
> 
> i also made a flashable zip for someone who wanted to do this cam swap but wasn't keen on mucking around in the system directly.


Thank you! To be honest if you have or want to give me more step by step instructions so I do the brunt work and you get the best rom, I am all for it. I am still learning but it's not hard for me to pick this stuff up. I already implemented the Camera I think lol but I am still working on making sure I do it right!


----------



## serx7

Slothly, you might want to copy over some of the recent suggestions/requests posts in the VorteX RC1 dev thread, though you might already be thinking of doing that since that list is starting to fill up pretty quickly 

Would be great to see dev work being continued on this already awesome ROM. Like I mentioned in the RC1 thread, i was a tester for RC1, so feel free to hit me up if/when the need arises.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Oh believe me I have a list going because I do not want to miss anything! Making this ROM better is my goal and of course saving battery life is always a must! SO keep em coming because it may take me awhile but I will make sure to put the ROM out with small edits here and their so its not a year long project until my list is complete


----------



## serx7

SlothlyDX said:


> Thank you! To be honest if you have or want to give me more step by step instructions so I do the brunt work and you get the best rom, I am all for it. I am still learning but it's not hard for me to pick this stuff up. I already implemented the Camera I think lol but I am still working on making sure I do it right!


For the cam swap, you can probably open the Liberty 3 v2.0 zip in 7-zip, open the VorteX RC1 zip in a 2nd 7-zip instance, navigate to the /system/app directory in both ROMs' respective 7-zip instances, then just drag/copy BlurCamera.apk from the Liberty ROM instance into the VorteX ROM instance.


----------



## SlothlyDX

serx7 said:


> For the cam swap, you can probably open the Liberty 3 v2.0 zip in 7-zip, open the VorteX RC1 zip in a 2nd 7-zip instance, navigate to the /system/app directory in both ROMs' respective 7-zip instances, then just drag/copy BlurCamera.apk from the Liberty ROM instance into the VorteX ROM instance.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tbout

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Here's my suggestions for Vortex Reloaded:[/background]
Liberty Camera
Liberty Screenshot in the Power Button Menu
Wiz's Bootmenu w/ BoostedAssV2 gov
.621 Libs (like Bobcaruso added to MIUI V4)
Remove Amazon, Skype, & Go Launcher (Can be downloaded from Google Play Store if wanted)
GPS Fix (Bobcaruso)
Official Facebook app Contacts Sync
Fix Android Market so it can update to the newest Google Play Store
Get rid of those ugly icons, replace with Motorola Razr Icons (I saw a Razr theme for Stock .602 or .605 somewhere)
Remove 3D Gallery (tried 2 do it in Vortex Toolbox, but didn't work, the 2 galleries were cool at first, but then they started working on my OCD, think it can be downloaded from Google Play Store too)
Revive Vortex Toolbox
oh yeah, add DroidJunk Tools (Needed to remove the Toogle Buttons, I'm always pressing the wrong button when trying to scroll left and right, so I just remove them, wish they were customizable like in CM)
and Beats Audio
also make default Blur Home Launcher a choice like in Liberty


----------



## SC trailbuilder

serx7 said:


> in case you didn't already know or haven't tried yet, you can pull the BlurCamera.apk out of the Liberty 3 v2.0 zip and replace VorteX's default BlurCamera.apk in /system/app, set permissions to match the other system/app apk's (rw-r--r--), reboot.
> 
> i did this a ways back when RC1 was 'new', after deciding that the quicker shutter response of the newer blur camera outweighed the Froyo cam's ability to let you manually select ISO sensitivity.
> 
> i also made a flashable zip for someone who wanted to do this cam swap but wasn't keen on mucking around in the system directly.


you can also use liberty customizer to install camera. It will say already installed but run it again and you will have new camera.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## serx7

SC trailbuilder said:


> you can also use liberty customizer to install camera. It will say already installed but run it again and you will have new camera.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Liberty Customizer, while running VorteX?


----------



## SC trailbuilder

serx7 said:


> Liberty Customizer, while running VorteX?


it worked for me also jrummys rom toolbox works with it. For what vortex toolbox does not do.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## serx7

SC trailbuilder said:


> it worked for me also jrummys rom toolbox works with it. For what vortex toolbox does not do.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


are you referring to the old $5 liberty customizer app from the Market?

i have ROM Toolbox Pro, but don't think I see an option to install/change the camera (?) guess it doesn't matter since i already have the new Blur camera applied, but curious for my own edumacation.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

serx7 said:


> are you referring to the old $5 liberty customizer app from the Market?
> 
> i have ROM Toolbox Pro, but don't think I see an option to install/change the camera (?) guess it doesn't matter since i already have the new Blur camera applied, but curious for my own edumacation.


 The camera is in liberty customizer. Which I think was on sd card left over from library rom

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

SlothlyDX said:


> Thank you! To be honest if you have or want to give me more step by step instructions so I do the brunt work and you get the best rom, I am all for it. I am still learning but it's not hard for me to pick this stuff up. I already implemented the Camera I think lol but I am still working on making sure I do it right!


following as well. hit me up if you need anyting


----------



## SlothlyDX

BMc08GT said:


> following as well. hit me up if you need anyting


Hopefully your honest about that because I have questions lol. Let me know how to contact you and when I get time. I would love to get some answers and TRAINING lol

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## tbout

BMc08GT said:


> following as well. hit me up if you need anyting


Yes, VorteX Reloaded with a little Yack inside.

Don't know if the Razr has nicer blur system icons than Bionic/D3, but here's the theme I came across that has some of the New Blur stuff. Even has a few downloadable zips in the OP with just the icons. I wish I could flash this on VorteX now to get rid of some of those Icons, lol.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4063-theme-new-blur-for-stock-droid-x-602-and-605/


----------



## SlothlyDX

tbout said:


> Yes, VorteX Reloaded with a little Yack inside.
> 
> Don't know if the Razr has nicer blur system icons than Bionic/D3, but here's the theme I came across that has some of the New Blur stuff. Even has a few downloadable zips in the OP with just the icons. I wish I could flash this on VorteX now to get rid of some of those Icons, lol.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-x-602-and-605/


 Thanks I was looking for this!


----------



## BMc08GT

hey [email protected] is my gmail acct. Gtalk is where i do most of my communication


----------



## serx7

tbout said:


> Yes, VorteX Reloaded with a little Yack inside.
> 
> Don't know if the Razr has nicer blur system icons than Bionic/D3, but here's the theme I came across that has some of the New Blur stuff. Even has a few downloadable zips in the OP with just the icons. I wish I could flash this on VorteX now to get rid of some of those Icons, lol.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4063-theme-new-blur-for-stock-droid-x-602-and-605/


if you're willing to do a little bit of theme-ish work, you can extract things like your current framework-res.apk and/or systemui.apk, swap in the icons you want and push the changes to your phone. There's a few ways to push the changes (flashable zip, adb push + chmod,... ) not too complicated. You can do similar things to change app icons as well.


----------



## SlothlyDX

serx7 said:


> if you're willing to do a little bit of theme-ish work, you can extract things like your current framework-res.apk and/or systemui.apk, swap in the icons you want and push the changes to your phone. There's a few ways to push the changes (flashable zip, adb push + chmod,... ) not too complicated. You can do similar things to change app icons as well.


 I do want to do some theme work and I have been messing with it a bit. Any advice helps like this! Right now I am changing some icons but want to theme a little as well. If you could or want to pm me more instructions I will do what I can!


----------



## SlothlyDX

BMc08GT said:


> hey [email protected] is my gmail acct. Gtalk is where i do most of my communication


Ok I sent you an invite on gtalk!


----------



## tbout

serx7 said:


> if you're willing to do a little bit of theme-ish work, you can extract things like your current framework-res.apk and/or systemui.apk, swap in the icons you want and push the changes to your phone. There's a few ways to push the changes (flashable zip, adb push + chmod,... ) not too complicated. You can do similar things to change app icons as well.


Hey serx7, please tell me you wasn't talking to me, 'cause if you was, you lost me when you got to "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb push + chmod,...", lol, I suck, It took me all day just to figure out how to change a permission with Rom Toolbox[/background]


----------



## bretth18

Take out that god awful theme

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

tbout said:


> Hey serx7, please tell me you wasn't talking to me, 'cause if you was, you lost me when you got to "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb push + chmod,...", lol, I suck, It took me all day just to figure out how to change a permission with Rom Toolbox[/background]


adb push + chmod is basically just using adb commands to set everything (adb push is moving the file to the phone and directory and chmod is setting permissions). If your not comfortable with a linux terminal or Windows cmd line I'd recommend using one of the other ways.

The two easiest ways I usually do it is if you want you can pull what you want to theme out of the apk itself a couple different ways. You can copy it to your PC, decompile, add in whats wanted/needed, and then recompile/resign. Or, if you don't feel comfortable recompiling and resigning, use Ninjamorph. I'd still copy it to your PC and decompile the apk to get the resources you need out as a template, and then just save the individual files (pngs, xmls, etc.) then pop open the apk with Ninjamorph on your phone and just drag and drop. That's by far the easiest way to make little changes. If you're going to be retheming the entire UI then its going to be easier just to decompile and recompile. To move the files back in place you can also use Root Explorer. That's what I usually use, its also super easy to set permissions on.


----------



## csk415

If you want to ditch the watemarked icons go to his site and get the blur icons. 
http://vortexrom.devortex.com/category/add-on/

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## tbout

csk415 said:


> If you want to ditch the watemarked icons go to his site and get the blur icons.
> http://vortexrom.dev...ategory/add-on/
> 
> gummy 1.0 dx


I saw this page yesterday, i was wondering what was the difference between the Blur and the VorteX version


----------



## csk415

tbout said:


> I saw this page yesterday, i was wondering what was the difference between the Blur and the VorteX version


Blur is the stock gingerbread icons.
Vortex is the watermarked icons.
The droidjunk mod included in the zip let's you customize the status bar a little. Watch the vid and youll get the idea. 
There is a better version on DJ tools that devortex never got around to replacing in that zip. Pretty sure that vid is for the newer version.

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## tbout

csk415 said:


> Blur is the stock gingerbread icons.
> Vortex is the watermarked icons.
> The droidjunk mod included in the zip let's you customize the status bar a little. Watch the vid and youll get the idea.
> There is a better version on DJ tools that devortex never got around to replacing in that zip. Pretty sure that vid is for the newer version.
> 
> gummy 1.0 dx


I figured that much, I flashed the Vortex version because I'm on the Vortex Rom and all I see is DroidJunk Tools in the app drawer for tweaking the status bar, no settings to change Icons. So does the Blur Version have settings to change the icons and do these two zips only work on Vortex?


----------



## csk415

tbout said:


> I figured that much, I flashed the Vortex version because I'm on the Vortex Rom and all I see is DroidJunk Tools in the app drawer for tweaking the status bar, no settings to change Icons. So does the Blur Version have settings to change the icons and do these two zips only work on Vortex?


Both zips are for the vortex rc1 rom only. The blur zip flashes the stock gb icons for you. Once you reboot they are there. Devortex made the zip for the ones who did not want/like watermarked icons. The vortex zip is for the ones who liked the watermarked icons but wanted the DJ tools. 
In a nut shell the zips were made just for the DJ mods but gave you a choice on icons to use. 
Hope that explained it a little better.

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## SlothlyDX

I have one tester and am looking for like 2 or 3 more if anyone is interested. I prefer you not already be on vortex and for now not use boot manager unless you want to. Boot manager always gives me problems so I do not like to base the rom issues off of a boot manager slot. So anyone interested in a rom that may cause you to SBF??? lol







I am hoping not but that is always a possibility lol! I didn't change anything major so it should be great!


----------



## mopartonyg

SlothlyDX said:


> I have one tester and am looking for like 2 or 3 more if anyone is interested. I prefer you not already be on vortex and for now not use boot manager unless you want to. Boot manager always gives me problems so I do not like to base the rom issues off of a boot manager slot. So anyone interested in a rom that may cause you to SBF??? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping not but that is always a possibility lol! I didn't change anything major so it should be great!


Sloth i would test but i am on 621. if u dont think that is a problem let me know.


----------



## SlothlyDX

mopartonyg said:


> Sloth i would test but i am on 621. if u dont think that is a problem let me know.


It is up to you! I have heard that some roms work even though they aren't .621 I will give you the link if you are brave enough to try. I am pretty sure you can sbf but it's your call. PM me if you want the link.


----------



## Waffleninja

SlothlyDX said:


> I have one tester and am looking for like 2 or 3 more if anyone is interested. I prefer you not already be on vortex and for now not use boot manager unless you want to. Boot manager always gives me problems so I do not like to base the rom issues off of a boot manager slot. So anyone interested in a rom that may cause you to SBF??? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping not but that is always a possibility lol! I didn't change anything major so it should be great!


i'm interested in testing!


----------



## SlothlyDX

Waffleninja said:


> i'm interested in testing!


I
sent you a message with link.


----------



## vtwinbmx

SlothyDX

I have an extra DX that I can test with for you. It has been a lon time since I was on Vortex. I have CM9 on the phone now but could do whatever to it since it is only used as a Wi-Fi play device. Let me know if you need help


----------



## SlothlyDX

Good news Gentlemen! I figured out my problem and I have it running currently on my phone as we speak! I want to make a few more changes then I will be sending out the link to my testers tonight! Thanks for staying with me and this should be fun =P


----------



## Waffleninja

SlothlyDX said:


> Good news Gentlemen! I figured out my problem and I have it running currently on my phone as we speak! I want to make a few more changes then I will be sending out the link to my testers tonight! Thanks for staying with me and this should be fun =P


sounds great! looking forward to it


----------



## SlothlyDX

OK so I am waiting on Wiz to get back to me on the boot menu issues I am having then we should have a decent build! I am hoping I fixed the market update issue as well! I just found out/Remembered that Vortex is in 10% battery increments......SO I will be on the prowl of how to fix that as well lol! Just given you guys an update! So far we have:
1. Beats audio
2. Boot menu (sorta)
3. extra apps gone
4. Liberty style camera
5. Market being able to update hopefully! and more soon


----------



## csk415

SlothlyDX said:


> OK so I am waiting on Wiz to get back to me on the boot menu issues I am having then we should have a decent build! I am hoping I fixed the market update issue as well! I just found out/Remembered that Vortex is in 10% battery increments......SO I will be on the prowl of how to fix that as well lol! Just given you guys an update! So far we have:
> 1. Beats audio
> 2. Boot menu (sorta)
> 3. extra apps gone
> 4. Liberty style camera
> 5. Market being able to update hopefully! and more soon


Vortex toolbox also has 1% battery icons.

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## SlothlyDX

csk415 said:


> Vortex toolbox also has 1% battery icons.
> 
> gummy 1.0 dx


 good to know lol

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## serx7

alrighty Slothly, after my 4am SBFs you owe me the latest, booting d/l link lol. point me to it


----------



## SlothlyDX

So close I can taste the vortex! Unforetunately the beats audio was causing a lot of issues (mainly bricking lol) So that is out until further notice. But I fixed the market, Liberty style camera is in, Boot menu is almost fixed, and Fun is coming your way. No theme edits in first build just yet. I want to give you guys a taste ASAP!


----------



## Sandman007

Sorry Slothy!! I forgot this thread existed and kept posting my questions in the other Vortex thread. BTW I wish you wouldn't change the theme or at least give us a flushable zip for the original theme. I love this theme minus the statusbar icons.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Ok Slothy my last post or the night. I read your post on the other Vortex thread. Thanks for the response. Im tired of all these ICS Beta Rom and just need a good solid stable Rom with full functionality. Guess I came to the right place! (Besides the market issues that is.) Well im tired. Its almost 1 a.m. here and Ive gotta get some shut-eye. Thanks Slothy for picking up this Excellent Rom. I will racing to this thread first thing in the morning. Night all 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbout

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Sorry Slothy!! I forgot this thread existed and kept posting my questions in the other Vortex thread. BTW I wish you wouldn't change the theme or at least give us a flushable zip for the original theme. I love this theme minus the statusbar icons.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You can change the status bar icons back to Blur with this:

http://vortexrom.devortex.com/2011/11/24/droidjunk-mods/

download the Blur Themed Package


----------



## SlothlyDX

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Sorry Slothy!! I forgot this thread existed and kept posting my questions in the other Vortex thread. BTW I wish you wouldn't change the theme or at least give us a flushable zip for the original theme. I love this theme minus the statusbar icons.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


/
My ultimate goal for now is to keep the blur theme feel but like you I wish to not have the status bar theme lol. It is not appealing to me at all.


----------



## SlothlyDX

tbout said:


> You can change the status bar icons back to Blur with this:
> 
> http://vortexrom.dev...droidjunk-mods/
> 
> download the Blur Themed Package


Thanks for the link! I may incorporate them but I think I might make some new ones myself. I want to learn some theming but this will probably work as a short fix.


----------



## SlothlyDX

clothednblack said:


> Oops just found this thread, posted my issue in the old one. So many threads so little time
> teleported from MI Wizardry UI DXtreme


Sorry I tried to revert everyone over here but once the Rom comes out it will have a dev thread in development


----------



## Sandman007

tbout said:


> You can change the status bar icons back to Blur with this:
> 
> http://vortexrom.devortex.com/2011/11/24/droidjunk-mods/
> 
> download the Blur Themed Package


thanks for this

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Waffleninja

The test build is really stable, zero force closes so far and no reboots. I'll still mess around with it to test other things.
If i could make some recommendations for changes:
1) New theme (I like your plan so far) + maybe new boot logo and animation
2) Maybe make the power menu NOT transparent (sometimes text is visible through it, kind of annoying)
3) Maybe apps like Amazon Kindle and the 3D gallery could be removed, for if people want them, they could download them from the market.

The market updated like a charm, beats audio is great. I love the new BLUR camera in this ROM!
I don't know if I'm crazy or not, but I came from Liberty 3 2.0, and this feels snappier. 
Looking forward to the bootmenu fix.
I will add more once the Caches start building


----------



## vtwinbmx

Flashed it this morning super stable I forgot how good Vortex was. Boot animiation is the best. I agree with waffleman Kill Amazon kindle and the camera is fantastic. Been trying to get it to force close and it wont. Great job Slothy keep the test builds coming


----------



## serx7

Waffleninja said:


> The test build is really stable, zero force closes so far and no reboots. I'll still mess around with it to test other things.
> If i could make some recommendations for changes:
> 1) New theme (I like your plan so far) + maybe new boot logo and animation
> 2) Maybe make the power menu NOT transparent (sometimes text is visible through it, kind of annoying)
> 3) Maybe apps like Amazon Kindle and the 3D gallery could be removed, for if people want them, they could download them from the market.
> 
> The market updated like a charm, beats audio is great. I love the new BLUR camera in this ROM!
> I don't know if I'm crazy or not, but I came from Liberty 3 2.0, and this feels snappier.
> Looking forward to the bootmenu fix.
> I will add more once the Caches start building


haven't flashed this yet, got a slow start to the day this morning. i thought Beats wasn't included b/c of problems (per Slothy's post ~12:30a)?


----------



## Sandman007

Flashing this now, Been busy this morning. I'm sure I will like this. I disagree with the removal of the transparent power menu. I love all transparency in this Rom. Maybe make a flashable zip for those that want to remove the transparency?


----------



## Sandman007

Was I supposed to wipe data for this build? I can run for about 2 minutes the it will hard reboot.

Edit: I went ahead and wiped

Edit 2: Cant download anything from the market. Says insufficient storage available. I know I have plenty of space. Trying to dl TIBU


----------



## csk415

Glad to see someone taking this to the next level. Seems like there are some new users to vortex. I saw in the rc1 where DH tried using rom toolbox to change some icons. There are a few icons you can change but be aware you are taking a chance of boot looping if you try to change anything outside of the status bar icons.

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## csk415

If you want more testers let me know. Do the themes for rc1 still work on yours?

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## BMc08GT

as long as he isnt modifying framework they should work


----------



## serx7

I posted the following in the RC1 thread, but it probably belongs here in the Reloaded thread.

...VorteX RC1 themes ... -should- still work on Reloaded, unless/until Slothly makes framework changes that might render the existing RC1 themes incompatible w/ Reloaded.

For example, I was previously using Alfadon's ICSish theme on RC1. I just flashed Reloaded, then flashed ICSish over Reloaded, no issues. You can change the status bar icons manually if you don't mind extracting the relevant system apk's (framework-res.apk for the battery/charging icons, systemui.apk for the signal, wifi, 1X, 3G icons and their respective icon backgrounds) and either doing a bit of ADB push/chmod, or going the flashable zip route. It's a little tedious but is pretty straightforward once you've done it once or twice. [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Another option would be the UOT Kitchen, for which you'd still need to pull out and upload copies of your current framework-res.apk and systemui.apk. [/background]


----------



## SlothlyDX

serx7 said:


> haven't flashed this yet, got a slow start to the day this morning. i thought Beats wasn't included b/c of problems (per Slothy's post ~12:30a)?


You are correct! beats is not included until I can find the correct package for the GB roms. The test builds earlier would have worked fine if beats was left out lol! I am working on a fix =P

As for theme work.....That may come a little later. I am still learning this theming fun and I am thinking about asking someone to theme this for me. It would get done faster but I would like to learn it myself as well. I have some of my own ideas for the theme but I am definitely looking into your guys suggestions as well. So keep ideas coming for the rom and theming. I want this thing to be the best GB ROM we can get for our DX's. The DX was meant for GB and until ICS is solid (maybe be awhile) GB is what we need for stability!


----------



## SlothlyDX

BMc08GT said:


> I posted the following in the RC1 thread, but it probably belongs here in the Reloaded thread.
> 
> ...VorteX RC1 themes ... -should- still work on Reloaded, unless/until Slothly makes framework changes that might render the existing RC1 themes incompatible w/ Reloaded.
> 
> For example, I was previously using Alfadon's ICSish theme on RC1. I just flashed Reloaded, then flashed ICSish over Reloaded, no issues. You can change the status bar icons manually if you don't mind extracting the relevant system apk's (framework-res.apk for the battery/charging icons, systemui.apk for the signal, wifi, 1X, 3G icons and their respective icon backgrounds) and either doing a bit of ADB push/chmod, or going the flashable zip route. It's a little tedious but is pretty straightforward once you've done it once or twice. [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Another option would be the UOT Kitchen, for which you'd still need to pull out and upload copies of your current framework-res.apk and systemui.apk. [/background]


No Framework as of now has been changed! So everything DevVortex used or has for you guys should still work. That way you guys have a choice! I will try and make it so all the D/L's are in one place for those who want flashable themes!


----------



## Sandman007

I will have a link to the correct Beats Audio zip in a sec

Edit: This SHOULD work.Flash at your own risk. I am not reponsible if you brick your device. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47702864/Beats-AudioGB.zip


----------



## SlothlyDX

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I will have a link to the correct Beats Audio zip in a sec
> 
> Edit: This SHOULD work.Flash at your own risk. I am not reponsible if you brick your device. http://dl.dropbox.co...ats-AudioGB.zip


Where did you find this one? I tried the one that was for all phones starting at 2.3.* That didn't work but I had heard of a GB one!


----------



## Waffleninja

I found a minor bug in VorteX toolbox (may have been in RC1)
I changed my battery Icon from stock to the "1 percent lightblue honeycomb icons"
I changed them back to stock, and now whenever I charge my phone, the honeycomb icon pops up, and when I unplug, the stock one pops up.

Also for a request, a screenshot feature built in the ROM sounds good, like Liberty's or CM7's.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Boot menu is working  build will go to testers soon then public!I'm not at a computer yet so testers be ready soon lol

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## TorchTarga94

Subscribed!

I'm a newbie here, but frequent other forums often. Cannot wait to see what you come up with. I have been running Vortex with the ICS theme on my X since January!


----------



## Sandman007

SlothlyDX said:


> Where did you find this one? I tried the one that was for all phones starting at 2.3.* That didn't work but I had heard of a GB one!


This is the same one. It worked on liberty and miui


----------



## Sandman007

SlothlyDX said:


> Boot menu is working  build will go to testers soon then public!I'm not at a computer yet so testers be ready soon lol
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


awesome


----------



## Sandman007

+1 for screenshot feature in power menu. Ugh I cant download anything from the market. Says insufficient space


----------



## Sandman007

Didnt get one Clothed









Edit: NVM


----------



## serx7

SlothlyDX said:


> Boot menu is working  build will go to testers soon then public!I'm not at a computer yet so testers be ready soon lol
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


ready & waiting. current Test working ok here so far.


----------



## Sandman007

I forgot I made a flashable zip for the Google Play a while back. Its an older version but it works. It fixed my Insufficient space error. Here it is.
http://dl.dropbox.co...Play 3.5.15.zip

Edit: Fixed Link


----------



## Sandman007

if only this ROM had soft keys... sigh


----------



## csk415

Waffleninja said:


> I found a minor bug in VorteX toolbox (may have been in RC1)
> I changed my battery Icon from stock to the "1 percent lightblue honeycomb icons"
> I changed them back to stock, and now whenever I charge my phone, the honeycomb icon pops up, and when I unplug, the stock one pops up.
> 
> Also for a request, a screenshot feature built in the ROM sounds good, like Liberty's or CM7's.


 I don't remember vortex toolbox having the stock icons. The problem your describing was a issue with rom toolbox. Might have to flash the rom with cache wipe only to get it back to normal.

gummy 1.0 dx


----------



## vtwinbmx

Ready for the boot manager test. Yes soft keys would be sweet so used to them on ics builds


----------



## Waffleninja

csk415 said:


> I don't remember vortex toolbox having the stock icons. The problem your describing was a issue with rom toolbox. Might have to flash the rom with cache wipe only to get it back to normal.
> 
> gummy 1.0 dx


Literally just did that as I saw this, lol.


----------



## Waffleninja

I am ready for the Test as well.


----------



## serx7

Just tried to run a ROM Manager fix permissions. Got an error re: privileged commands. I know I got past this on RC1 a long while back, but forgot what the workaround/fix was. I uninstalled ROM Manager, then reinstalled it, and now it works. Alrighty then...


----------



## vtwinbmx

Anyway to add boostedassv2 gov to the tool box


----------



## serx7

vtwinbmx said:


> Anyway to add boostedassv2 gov to the tool box


Once boot menu is fully functional, should be able to enable/select it from there. In the meantime, you could get it installed other ways (flashable zip w/ the appropriate files, which is how I've been doing it on various ROMs).

Edit: and once boot menu is available, the Toolbox should probably be modified to remove the governor options (I guess).


----------



## SlothlyDX

serx7 said:


> ready & waiting. current Test working ok here so far.


You need to empty your inbox! I can't send you the link lol


----------



## vtwinbmx

Downloading now!


----------



## milski65

This is great to see continued work on Vortex. It may be a blur rom, but I've been running it since before rc1, and it's the ONLY nandroid I have on both my X's to date. It's utter reliability/stability has been very difficult to match up to this point. Definitely looking forward to this slothly. Nice job!

Edit: You may have the beats issue figured out. I restored vortex nandroid a week ago to update, and I'm pretty sure I flashed the beats audio cwm5 zip I found somewhere and it worked without issue. Have you tried that one yet? I could be wrong though. But I;m sure I did that, along with the saurus/caruso gps fix zip.


----------



## SlothlyDX

I think I have like 5 testers and their are 24 downloads???? I am not that good at math but something is wrong here?!?!?!







Well As long as they understand that I didn't brick their phones.......they did hahah!


----------



## SlothlyDX

milski65 said:


> This is great to see continued work on Vortex. It may be a blur rom, but I've been running it since before rc1, and it's the ONLY nandroid I have on both my X's to date. It's utter reliability/stability has been very difficult to match up to this point. Definitely looking forward to this slothly. Nice job!
> 
> Edit: You may have the beats issue figured out. I restored vortex nandroid a week ago to update, and I'm pretty sure I flashed the beats audio cwm5 zip I found somewhere and it worked without issue. Have you tried that one yet? I could be wrong though. But I;m sure I did that, along with the saurus/caruso gps fix zip.


Well I have a beats audio zip now I am going to try and I already have the GPS fix incorporated.







Thanks for the help and idea though


----------



## Sandman007

Slothy I love you. This Rom is fantastic, especiallyted withthe boot menu. Now to flash Shadow tweaks to get BoostedAss governor.


----------



## SlothlyDX

LOL boot menu has boostedassv2 in it Just use boot menu to make it your default gov









Edit: actually it should be your default gov after you flashed the rom itself! did you try looking?


----------



## serx7

SlothlyDX said:


> You need to empty your inbox! I can't send you the link lol


Aww sh-t, I was just getting ready to yell at -you- about the link lol. Clearing inbox now, should be done in like 30 seconds...


----------



## vtwinbmx

Shit can't download md5 sum doesn't match for me


----------



## Sandman007

vtwinbmx said:


> Shit can't download md5 sum doesn't match for me


yea the goo app is having problems again, Download using the linkhe sent


----------



## SlothlyDX

Hmmmmm yea they were giving me trouble earlier too. Let me know if I need to put up another link

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## Sandman007

Been trying to boot for about 10 minutes now. Was a data wipe required?


----------



## SlothlyDX

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Been trying to boot for about 10 minutes now. Was a data wipe required?


I would always recommend one but I didn't change anything that should? I guess a wipe is a good ideaEdit: at least you have boot menu to wipe with lol

Sent using Boosted VXR.


----------



## vtwinbmx

got it downloading now guess I'll wipe


----------



## mopartonyg

SlothlyDX said:


> Hmmmmm yea they were giving me trouble earlier too. Let me know if I need to put up another link
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


Slothy would love to test this btr cant get the GOO to cooperate. can u post a 2nd link? Thanks


----------



## Sandman007

OK we are good now, Dang Vortex with Boot Menu, + best battery life you can ask for?! I dont think Ill ever change ROMs again. This time I'm serious


----------



## milski65

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> OK we are good now, Dang Vortex with Boot Menu, + best battery life you can ask for?! I dont think Ill ever change ROMs again. This time I'm serious


I mean no offense by this deadly, but I'm on quite a few threads you're on, and I'll take 20 on that wager that you'll never flash again


----------



## Sandman007

LOL I hear ya. Talking out of my butt again. XD. Now to go find some themes.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Seem to found a bug with beta 2. When updating rom manager vortex toolbox and super user market throws me an error. Confirming payment? ???

Nevermind reboot fixed it


----------



## SlothlyDX

vtwinbmx said:


> Seem to found a bug with beta 2. When updating rom manager vortex toolbox and super user market throws me an error. Confirming payment? ???
> 
> Nevermind reboot fixed it


Had me confused for a second!!! So anybody hating or loving it??? How are the features of bootmenu working for you guys? Do I still need a second link? lol

Edit: By the way the goo app seems to be an issue but the goo.im site works ok.......for now =/


----------



## vtwinbmx

Not sure what happened but I bricked it. Sbf for me and try again I set boostedassv2 in rom tool box and phone was super unhappy


----------



## SlothlyDX

vtwinbmx said:


> Not sure what happened but I bricked it. Sbf for me and try again I set boostedassv2 in rom tool box and phone was super unhappy


Boostedassv2 should be default? Let me know if it happens again!


----------



## vtwinbmx

Default was on demand. I wiped everything before flash no biggie not the first or last time I'll sbf in my life. I'll do it again and see if I can repeat issue


----------



## Sandman007

BoostedAss is default for me. Goo app sucks. Site is good. Link is good. ROM is EXCELLENT! Boot menu has no bugs on my end. Run ICS Theme with ICS keyboard. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Vtwin you may have had a bad file. Redownload and check MD5. I always md5 when I download a ROM

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Yeah I checked it the first time it was bad from goo. So downloaded from pm silly me didn't check md5 on it.should know better


----------



## SlothlyDX

Well that's a relief







I was gunna say "NOOO not my boot menu!" lol Glad it's working Ithink all that is left is a little personalization (bootanimation and maybe boot logo?) Then we should be good. Still going to try beats audio, because that would be nice.


----------



## Waffleninja

Installing now, got delayed by school 

Edit: Installed and running. Slothly you did a great job!! Everything looks like it works. The bootmenu is awesome!


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Wish I was a tester :-

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX

Man boot animations are so tedious! I will just leave that as a teaser


----------



## Waffleninja

SlothlyDX said:


> Man boot animations are so tedious! I will just leave that as a teaser


Dude you are a beast! You don't stop! Haha.


----------



## Waffleninja

Found a bug. Trying to change the Carrier text results you being stuck at boot logo. I had to pull the battery to reboot.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Waffleninja said:


> Found a bug. Trying to change the Carrier text results you being stuck at boot logo. I had to pull the battery to reboot.


From what I have seen the vortex toolbox is very buggy. I would say use at your own discretion! I do not know much about Vortex toolbox yet.....I will be handling that later. As for now Rom toolbox seems to do the trick for the fun stuff.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Waffleninja said:


> Dude you are a beast! You don't stop! Haha.


What can I say! When I do something....I go all out!


----------



## SlothlyDX

OK I am now flashing the final test before I put it out to the public (even though it seems like it already is =/) This will add beats audio(fingers crossed) and a new boot animation!

Edit: Bricked lol! I think it's beats audio! I do not know why but I think I have done something wrong.......hmmmmm future project maybe??

Here we go again!


----------



## Sandman007

Dude just forget about Beats for now. A lot of people can't even tell the difference

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Is there a way to center the clock?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Got beta 2 running in a slot, wanna check out all the hype, won't make the mistake I made with beta 1, I'm not in the mood for another sbf, lol. Pretty sweet I must say, nice job sir!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Thank you very much!


----------



## SlothlyDX

Finally no more bricking and boot animation, if I do say so myself, looks awesome! It is a half kanged boot animation lol but I like it.


----------



## SlothlyDX

clothednblack said:


> Show it
> 
> teleported from MI Wizardry UI DXtreme


Would you rather flash it? lol! Does anyone know if their is like some kind of template these devs go by to make a thread on the development forum???? I am ready to release it!

Edit: Also I do not know how to put it on here to show the animation of it =/


----------



## Waffleninja

SlothlyDX said:


> Would you rather flash it? lol! Does anyone know if their is like some kind of template these devs go by to make a thread on the development forum???? I am ready to release it!
> 
> Edit: Also I do not know how to put it on here to show the animation of it =/


how about you make people flash vortex reloaded to see it ;D


----------



## SlothlyDX

Waffleninja said:


> how about you make people flash vortex reloaded to see it ;D


I want too! I want to release it but I want the page to look good lol! Maybe I am being a little OCD!!!!


----------



## SlothlyDX

Here you guys go! Released and ready to ROCK!!!!! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23376-rom-vortex-reloaded-vxr-kangwizboosted/


----------



## serx7

vtwinbmx said:


> Not sure what happened but I bricked it. Sbf for me and try again I set boostedassv2 in rom tool box and phone was super unhappy


what were your symptoms?

i tried the power menu reboot recovery and got stuck @ the boot logo. pulled battery, powered up, accessed boot menu, selected the reboot -> CWR option, got a black screen. pulled battery, powered up and let it boot normally, then was ok. i then tried power menu reboot recovery again, and then was able to boot straight into CWR. i had the same prob on RC1 after applying Wizard's 1.1.5 boot menu test build....


----------



## vtwinbmx

serx7 said:


> what were your symptoms?
> 
> i tried the power menu reboot recovery and got stuck @ the boot logo. pulled battery, powered up, accessed boot menu, selected the reboot -> CWR option, got a black screen. pulled battery, powered up and let it boot normally, then was ok. i then tried power menu reboot recovery again, and then was able to boot straight into CWR. i had the same prob on RC1 after applying Wizard's 1.1.5 boot menu test build....


I'm thinking bad download was fighting goo and didn't check md5 I tried everything to get to boot menu all it would do is flicker the Google logo ever couple seconds


----------



## serx7

vtwinbmx said:


> I'm thinking bad download was fighting goo and didn't check md5 I tried everything to get to boot menu all it would do is flicker the Google logo ever couple seconds


oh ok. yeah goo gives me all kinds of hell w/ downloads


----------



## csk415

Waffleninja said:


> From what I have seen the vortex toolbox is very buggy. I would say use at your own discretion! I do not know much about Vortex toolbox yet.....I will be handling that later. As for now Rom toolbox seems to do the trick for the fun stuff.


The toolbox wont work until you update cwr in rom manager. Even though you are up to date you still need to update through rom manager. Until you do, the toolbox wont work for battery icons or carrier text. It will just reboot or get stuck at boot ani (battery pull usually fix this). The rc1 thread is long but if you dig through it you will see all the issues we hashed out when rc1 dropped. Another thing about the changing battery icons and carrier text is it might not stick the first, second or third time. Most of the time it will stick on the first try but dont be surprised if it takes a couple of times. Just make sure you have a good wifi or 3g connection since the toolbox downloads them.


----------



## Ansextra

If I recall correctly Liberty has a screen shot utility in the pull down menu. I would really love to see that added.


----------

